# looking for friends



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a 2860 prokat with a crows nest I'm looking for a few people that like ling fishing. I have alot of free time and want to fish. Must have experience own tackle and willing to help with fuel. I have twin Yamaha 225 4 strokes. I've messaged a few people that's wanted to go and got no replies. Pm me your name and number if you wanna fish out of pensacola.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

This is the boat


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This isnt the singles site Brother


----------



## Dotta B (Jul 22, 2009)

Where are you located? What area do fish from? I'm in Gulf Shores and have 26 ft. boat. Have fished all my life. Can't fish often because of no crew. I'm retired and can go anytime, if weather permits.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I tell ya, you never texted me a pic of the tower like you said you would!!! Gezzzzz no Krispy Kreme fer you when we head out!!!

BTW what the heck is that big yeller truck in the pic????


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

It's an f250 on 49" tires jason. And for you Mr hays I think you have a flat tire and might have 1 fir the next few mornings lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

B-Rod said:


> It's an f250 on 49" tires jason. And for you Mr hays I think you have a flat tire and might have 1 fir the next few mornings lol


49's.......gezzzzzz you know you ain't squat till you sitting on fifty's!!! #Can'tHideMoney hahahaha:thumbsup:


----------

